# Whiting on fly?



## Queequeg (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation on flies for whiting, and any tips on targeting them in the surf this time of year? 

I've never focused on catching them, but seems like there may be a lot around right now and I was wondering what might be the best way to fish for them on fly.

Thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting idea. Don't think I've ever heard of anyone doing this. Would really like to hear a report if you do decide to give it a shot! I think it'd be a blast if you found a school of them that liked your fly.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd give something like a small Crazy Charlie, say #6. I've caught Whiting on occasion while targeting Pomps using small flies.
When I use a ladder out there I see them and throw at them but I rarely get a take.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

There two options I use freah or water depending on colors. 1 clousers 6-2/0 2 Crazy charlies 8-1/0. Fishing for Pomps a pink Crazy Charlies size 4.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Clousers will pull just about anything off the beach. Haven't ever targeted whiting, imma attempts that this weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

